# make index do not make index



## YuryG (Jul 16, 2019)

Trying to `make index` after `portsnap fetch update` gives this error for quite some days for now: 
	
	



```
Building new INDEX files... done.
Generating INDEX-11 - please wait..--- describe.accessibility ---
--- describe.arabic ---
--- describe.archivers ---
--- describe.astro ---
--- describe.audio ---
--- describe.benchmarks ---
--- describe.biology ---
--- describe.cad ---
--- describe.chinese ---
--- describe.comms ---
--- describe.converters ---
--- describe.databases ---
--- describe.deskutils ---
--- describe.devel ---
--- describe.dns ---
--- describe.editors ---
--- describe.emulators ---
--- describe.finance ---
--- describe.french ---
--- describe.ftp ---
--- describe.games ---
--- describe.german ---
--- describe.graphics ---
--- describe.hebrew ---
--- describe.hungarian ---
--- describe.irc ---
--- describe.japanese ---
--- describe.java ---
--- describe.korean ---
--- describe.lang ---
--- describe.mail ---
--- describe.math ---
--- describe.misc ---
--- describe.multimedia ---
--- describe.net ---
--- describe.net-im ---
--- describe.net-mgmt ---
--- describe.net-p2p ---
--- describe.news ---
--- describe.palm ---
--- describe.polish ---
--- describe.ports-mgmt ---
--- describe.portuguese ---
--- describe.print ---
--- describe.russian ---
--- describe.science ---
--- describe.security ---
--- describe.shells ---
--- describe.sysutils ---
--- describe.textproc ---
--- describe.ukrainian ---
--- describe.vietnamese ---
--- describe.www ---
--- describe.x11 ---
--- describe.x11-clocks ---
--- describe.x11-drivers ---
--- describe.x11-fm ---
--- describe.x11-fonts ---
--- describe.x11-servers ---
--- describe.x11-themes ---
--- describe.x11-toolkits ---
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver: no entry for /usr/ports/graphics/linux-c6-libglvnd
Done.
```
 After that no INDEX file is available.
Is it a bug?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

The portsnap(8) tool is quite useful but sometimes fails silently if there have been any local modifications to the ports tree. Try `portsnap fetch extract` to force a clean extraction. 

Also, is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## YuryG (Jul 18, 2019)

The first step `portsnap fetch extract` did not help.
The error is still the same: 
	
	



```
--- describe.x11-wm ---
make_index: /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver: no entry for /usr/ports/graphics/linux-c6-libglvnd
 Done.
```
 in the end of `make index`.
Yes, I have something in make.conf (some lines may be outdated)

```
OPTIONS_SET=GALLIUM PKGNG IDEA GOST
OPTIONS_UNSET+=WAYLAND

CPUTYPE?=bdver2

.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/math/atlas*)
ARCHDEF=AMD64K10h64SSE3
.endif

.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/math/lapack*)
ARCHDEF=AMD64K10h64SSE3
.endif

DEFAULT_VERSIONS= bdb=6 lua=5.3 mysql=5.6 ssl=base gcc=7
```


----------

